# Dados (tornados, enchentes, etc) em Portugal



## renehernande (8 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

Boa tarde.

gostaria de saber onde encontro dados dos eventos tais como inundações, tornados, furacões, terremotos ocorridos em Portugal.

Há algum site que contenha esta base de dados?

grato a quem possa me ajudar.


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

Não sei de nenhum site mas posso dar-te algumas informações:

*Maior Tornado* - Foi um F3 e ocorreu em Castelo Branco em Novembro de 1954(Fez 5 mortos e mais de 200 feridos)

*Maior Cheia* - Ocorreu no Rio Tejo em Fevereiro de 1979 (Morreram 2 pessoas, 115 ficaram feridas e 1200 ficaram desalojados.)

*Maior Sismo* - Ocorreu em 1 de Novembro de 1755 (Desconhece-se o número de mortos mas grandes edificios de Lisboa foram destruídos) Pensa-se que poderá chegado aos 9 na escala Richter.

*Maior Onda de Calor* -Durante o verão de 1981 ocorreu a maior onda de calor. (Pensa-se que tenham morrido 1900 pessoas.)


Os dados não são oficiais.


----------

